# Best midi keyboard for travelling?



## utopia (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking to buy a midi keyboard that I'd use with my mobile working rig. 

So basically I'd want:

1) Portability
2) Preferably 37 keys. Need to be able to play piano parts on that
3) Good velocity response. I understand keyboards that size won't be excellent at that. Just looking for the better option in that category.

So far I looked at the cme xkey 37 but they're apparently out of stock in the whole town. 

Any recommendations from you guys?
Thanks!


----------



## Øivind (Oct 18, 2017)

edit: wops, did not read you whole post, but yes, +1 for CME.


----------



## T.j. (Oct 18, 2017)

Disagree.. the velocity response on the CME's is all over the place and the cc1 button is useless.
I have a 2 octave one but it's a glorified keyswitching device, It's (nearly) impossible to play 

Get yourself something that's at least semi-weighted,
might eat up a bit more space (depth) but you'll thank me for it.


----------



## ptram (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi own a Korg microKEY Air 37. It's small, light, and the keybed is surprising pleasant to play (not spongy; maybe springy). Not really a piano keyboard, nor a synth one, but reasonably precise.

Note: I work for Korg, so I'm the last one to be able to give an impartial opinion.


----------



## davinwv (Oct 18, 2017)

ptram said:


> Hi own a Korg microKEY Air 37. It's small, light, and the keybed is surprising pleasant to play (not spongy; maybe springy). Not really a piano keyboard, nor a synth one, but reasonably precise.
> 
> Note: I work for Korg, so I'm the last one to be able to give an impartial opinion.



I have the 61-key version of the microKEY Air, and I prefer its action to many USB controllers with full-sized keys that I've tried, including the IK Multimedia iRig Keys 37 USB and the Nektar GX series. I was looking at the CME XKey, but I decided something with a bit more travel would be preferable, even if the keys are short (as a side note, the width of the keys is not much narrower than a full-sized action. I keep it on my desk above my Studiologic Acuna 88, and I use the microKEY for quick tracking/overdubs all the time.


----------



## utopia (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys! Ordered the microkey 37. Let’s see if it’s good


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2017)

ptram said:


> Hi own a Korg microKEY Air 37. It's small, light, and the keybed is surprising pleasant to play (not spongy; maybe springy). Not really a piano keyboard, nor a synth one, but reasonably precise.
> 
> Note: I work for Korg, so I'm the last one to be able to give an impartial opinion.


Great line of keyboards. I have the 37 first gen and also a 49 key second gen. great boards. I wish Kong would release a full sized 88 note controller with this synth weighted action to compete with the M audio key station 88. I'd buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2017)

T.j. said:


> Disagree.. the velocity response on the CME's is all over the place and the cc1 button is useless.
> I have a 2 octave one but it's a glorified keyswitching device, It's (nearly) impossible to play
> 
> Get yourself something that's at least semi-weighted,
> might eat up a bit more space (depth) but you'll thank me for it.


I'm selling my xkey25 with bag because I agree it's velocity is a hot mess. Totally unplayable


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 23, 2018)

utopia said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Ordered the microkey 37. Let’s see if it’s good




How has your experience been with the micro key 37? I will be traveling a need to pickup something mobile, I'm between this and the CME. I'm not sure i like the idea of the CME being more of a computer keyboard action apposed to a more traditional, albiet mini, midi controller keybed like the Korg. I also dig the pedal input.

Id love to hear how it has been working out for you.


----------



## utopia (Feb 23, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> How has your experience been with the micro key 37? I will be traveling a need to pickup something mobile, I'm between this and the CME. I'm not sure i like the idea of the CME being more of a computer keyboard action apposed to a more traditional, albiet mini, midi controller keybed like the Korg. I also dig the pedal input.
> 
> Id love to hear how it has been working out for you.


It’s been quite nice actually. Much better than my previous akai mpk 25. Just don’t expect it to be anything like a proper large midi controller. You do get a bit of control over velocity but it’s not anywere as precise for sure. For travelling-recommended!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 23, 2018)

utopia said:


> It’s been quite nice actually. Much better than my previous akai mpk 25. Just don’t expect it to be anything like a proper large midi controller. You do get a bit of control over velocity but it’s not anywere as precise for sure. For travelling-recommended!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey ! Have a look at this one: the Roll up piano, up to 88keys. 
It costs less than 100$.










*
Some models are more sophisticated


*


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 23, 2018)

I own Korg MicroKeys in 25, 37, and 49-key versions. They sit by my desk, I pull them out as needed and have happily traveled with the 25 and the 37 (one or the other, depending on whether I'll have a duffelbag or just a backpack). That plus my nanoKontrol2 and my laptop and I'm set.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 24, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> I own Korg MicroKeys in 25, 37, and 49-key versions. They sit by my desk, I pull them out as needed and have happily traveled with the 25 and the 37 (one or the other, depending on whether I'll have a duffelbag or just a backpack). That plus my nanoKontrol2 and my laptop and I'm set.


Do you consider the 37 to be significantly more productive than the 25 key? I have a 25 key and it feel it to be limiting at times? Just curious, the 37 key seems to be the way I'm leaning.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 24, 2018)

This is an age old question for which I have never found an answer to. Therefore I STILL carry my D-50 around with me. lol...


----------



## Nmargiotta (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you for all of the input guys. I picked up the Korg microair 37 for my my next few weeks of travel. Love it so far! Super impressed with the Bluetooth, no performancing affecting latency, and with the MacBook Pro dongle mess the Bluetooth is fantastic. The keys feel great for being mini. I recommend it, Way better then my Akai 25 key.

The pedal input is fantastic as well


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 15, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> The pedal input is fantastic as well


What pedal are you using while you travel?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 15, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Do you consider the 37 to be significantly more productive than the 25 key? I have a 25 key and it feel it to be limiting at times? Just curious, the 37 key seems to be the way I'm leaning.


2 hand playing is really impossible on 25 keys, you need 37 for that...


----------



## Daniele Nasuti (Apr 16, 2019)

Someone has tried the Acorn 61 ?? I'm a undecided between that and nektar GX61. 
They are both under 100$ but how is the key's feeling? And materials?


----------



## shenrei (Apr 16, 2019)

There's also the iRIG Keys and the iRIG Keys Pro depending on whether or not you want full sized keys


----------



## Daniele Nasuti (Apr 17, 2019)

shenrei said:


> There's also the iRIG Keys and the iRIG Keys Pro depending on whether or not you want full sized keys


 I wanted a 61 midi keyboard with normal keys.
iRig costs really toooooo much!!  I only need something simple


----------

